# instagram for android beta?



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/12/instagram-for-android-coming-soon-better-than-iphone-app/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Was wondering if anybody know how one could download said beta-staged app?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, like this...
Turn screen off.
Place finger on center of screen.
Slide left.
Take picture.
Click picture thumbnail. Click "options" button>edit.
Apply hipster filter.
Win?

I really...REALLY don't understand the hype. At all.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Yeah, like this...
> Turn screen off.
> Place finger on center of screen.
> Slide left.
> ...


lol


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

hipsters are the people that are usually against bandwagoning things so you're kinda contradicting your argument right? I have a lot of friends / follow famous people/atheletes that use instagram and it would just be something else to keep me occupied thoroughout the day.

haters gonna hate.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> hipsters are the people that are usually against bandwagoning things


Except for apple, starbucks, american apparel, etc.

However, I do wish you the best of luck finding your app, but I don't know how to help you get it offhand. If I did, I would give suggestions whether I liked it or not. I would try just googling for it, I'm sure something will turn up from some unofficial source.










I <3 hipster kitty.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> hipsters are the people that are usually against bandwagoning things so you're kinda contradicting your argument right? I have a lot of friends / follow famous people/atheletes that use instagram and it would just be something else to keep me occupied thoroughout the day.
> 
> haters gonna hate.


I don't mean to generalize a group of people by calling them "hipster filters."
Shit, "hipsters" are just people to me. I don't judge.
What else have you heard them called?
Color-adjustment-filters?
Filters?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If he just wants filters, there's apps on the market to do that. That or from a PC, just get gimp or some other free paint program like paint.net.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Yeah, like this...
> Turn screen off.
> Place finger on center of screen.
> Slide left.
> ...


You're making the same mistake the general public does in misusing the term "hipster." What you're referring to is more of the lame indie/scenester kids. Hipster is actually supposed to refer to a subculture from the 1940s: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hipster.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I also do not understand the hype around instagram. But that may just be ignorance on my behalf.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm tired of people just saying it's "hipster filters" and nothing more. When talking about other Android photo editing/socialnetworking sites (Lightbox, Streamzoo) no one ever throws around negative comments. It only seems to be centered around Instagram because it's a was made popular by iOS.

Regardless of whether or not you think other apps do it better, the ease and simplicity of Instagram and the UI make it appealing to the masses (iOS in general). The biggest thing, though, is the user-base. No application on either platform has the reach that Instagram does. It's created its own, mobile-only social network. I like looking through my friends iPhones and going through their Instagram feed. It's different than people posting pictures just to twitter.

No matter how you feel about the app, everyone should be happy that it's coming to Android. It's one of the most demanded applications, and may people switch or contemplate switching to iOS because we don't have it. The more options, the better.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> I'm tired of people just saying it's "hipster filters" and nothing more. When talking about other Android photo editing/socialnetworking sites (Lightbox, Streamzoo) no one ever throws around negative comments. It only seems to be centered around Instagram because it's a was made popular by iOS.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you think other apps do it better, the ease and simplicity of Instagram and the UI make it appealing to the masses (iOS in general). The biggest thing, though, is the user-base. No application on either platform has the reach that Instagram does. It's created its own, mobile-only social network. I like looking through my friends iPhones and going through their Instagram feed. It's different than people posting pictures just to twitter.
> 
> No matter how you feel about the app, everyone should be happy that it's coming to Android. It's one of the most demanded applications, and may people switch or contemplate switching to iOS because we don't have it. The more options, the better.


I'll go ahead and claim ignorance.
I really only thought this was a filter applying application. I knew it uploaded photos to instagram.com or whatever...but didn't really understand WHY or who was doing this.
I had only ever seen other Android users reference to it's filters...and saw a model who posted a picture to instagram...but figured it was exactly the same as taking a picture and uploading it to photobucket or whatever.
Still nothing I'm interested in, but I "get" it now.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Isn't twitter JUST Facebook statuses with a character restriction?


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

I love how all I learned about this thread is hipsters. Lmao.









Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I get my lulz from watching people put up I heart iCrap posts on an android hacking site ...just saying


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

It's another social media app where the basis is photos instead of text. A lot of dumb shit gets posted, but a lot of really cool shit gets posted too.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I'm tired of people just saying it's "hipster filters" and nothing more. When talking about other Android photo editing/socialnetworking sites (Lightbox, Streamzoo) no one ever throws around negative comments. It only seems to be centered around Instagram because it's a was made popular by iOS.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you think other apps do it better, the ease and simplicity of Instagram and the UI make it appealing to the masses (iOS in general). The biggest thing, though, is the user-base. No application on either platform has the reach that Instagram does. It's created its own, mobile-only social network. I like looking through my friends iPhones and going through their Instagram feed. It's different than people posting pictures just to twitter.
> 
> No matter how you feel about the app, everyone should be happy that it's coming to Android. It's one of the most demanded applications, and may people switch or contemplate switching to iOS because we don't have it. The more options, the better.


Thank you.


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 4, 2021)

Now it's time for tiktok to rule the social media app's market. You guys can see the remarkable increase in the number of users using this app. People like this app because they like video. Short video is more catchy than image or text.


----------

